# Bettas and kitties



## bugwitch (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes....I said kitties. Now, I know I am going to get a lot of flack for this, but I initially purchased my betta as a form of 'Cat TV'. Well, I really like the little guy and my cats seem to like him too. He is in an enclosed tank so they cannot get to him, try as though they might.

I have not yet figured out if the little guy is excessively bothered by the cats pawing at the tank or not. Some times he will just lay there while JD (cat #1) paws at the tank. Other times he will move around a bit. It is not constant. The cats do not always go after him, although I cannot speak for when I am not home.

Should I be worried about the fish? Is he going to have a heart attack or something because of the kitties trying to get him? Do any of you have experience with cats (or other creatures) trying to get or playing with your bettas?

**first post...ooh, exciting**


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

that may stress your fish out a bit...... you want a form of "cat tv" givey your cat catnip......


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Bugwitch, welcome to the forum! I'd be too worried about my bettas while I was gone if my cats developed a super keen interest in them. My betta tanks are also enclosed but I've seen some pretty determined cats so I keep my cats away from my tanks. Instead I've got bird feeders hanging out on the patio which entertains them. Actually, I think it drives them crazy! 
I'm not sure if constant "pawing" bothers fish. I know tapping on tanks is an irritant for fish but I doubt your cats are tapping on the tanks with their paws.


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a cat that likes to watch the fish including my betta. but I made sure she knows to stay away from his tank. the fish dont like the stress of a cat pawing the tank. trust me they dont. hope this helps.


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

My fish doesn't seem bothered by my mom's cat. As long as you're sure they can't knock it over or anything... and you give your betta a little something to hid behind once in a while (a few tall, thick plants and maybe one of those fake cave things) I think you'll be golden. 

Mine doesn't really even seem to notice the cat and he's been quite healthy since I brought him to my mom's.
Also, I think the cat has lost interest in pawing at the tank. He'll lay there and watch the fish, but that's about it.
And that is something my fish is very used to from me.


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh, also, stress effects fish even more apparently than it effects (affects? haha. I don't know) us. So if your fish DOES get sick DEFINITELY remove the cats while he is recovering. But as long as he is healthy, I would say don 't worry about it.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My cat knows better than to go by my fish, since he got sick from drinking the filter water.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Some people let their cats drink from the fish bowls. That couldn't be healthy for the cat OR the fish.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

It isn't healthy, especially when it's the tank above your bed, cat falls, hits you, cats dead


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

How big is your tank, if its a little 1g bowl with no hiding I dont reccomend it, but if its a 10g with many hiding spots, well I still wouldnt recomend it, but I think it would be alright.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

5 gallon,


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

my cats don't really pay any attention to the bettas, but my tanks are up where they can't reach them. they could, theoretically, jump from the stove onto the pantry stand where the bettas live, but they haven't bothered. if i hold my little cat up to watch them, she tries to paw the tank but the fish don't seem to care. they're acrylic tanks, though, so i try to avoid any cat nails on them or i won't be able to see the fish through the forest of scratches.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

There isn't anything wrong with cats watching fish as long as they don't try to hurt them.


----------



## moni0310 (May 22, 2009)

my betta has a really outgoing personality haha...my little kitten tried to drink out of his bowl and my betta jumped up and nipped his nose haha... it was very funny and luckily mycat learned his lesson


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats pretty funny! I'm glad the cat learned his lesson.


----------

